
Wipe Any PC in 2 Minutes [video] - axiomdata316
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls0fdUr885E
======
Guest10928391
This is a strange video.

1\. They recommend a $45 USB key to erase a drive. It's essentially DBAN,
which you could create with any USB key you have sitting around in a few
minutes. They seem to understand this in the video, so why do they recommend
the $45 key?

2\. They also mention how manufacturers have secure erase for cleaning an SSD,
and how writing over an entire drive can cause unnecessary wear and tear. But,
then they use this $45 key to write over an SSD.

So, I'm confused. They use and recommend this $45 key to erase an SSD by
writing over it for a few hours. But, the freely available secure write tool
from the manufacturer will safely erase all the data in literally a few
seconds and cause no additional wear and tear. They seem to understand this,
so why the recommendation?

What you should actually do...

If you need to erase an HDD, download DBAN on any USB key, and wait for it to
write over the drive.

If you need to erase an SSD, download a secure erase tool, and wait a few
seconds.

